# Lancaster cracked up.



## Maxrobot1 (Feb 27, 2022)

I took this screen shot from a video of P-38 Lightnings at a forward airfield. the film focused on the P-38s taking off, but I spied this downed Lancaster. Not too many pic of crashed Lancs out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

